# Pension increase for 2013



## Grapeshot (19 Nov 2012)

"The Treasury Board has announced that the indexing increase to be applied, on January 1, 2013, to Public Service, Canadian Forces, RCMP and federally appointed judges' pensions will be 1.9%."

This info is being reported by the Federal Superannuants National Associations on their website:

http://www.fsna.com/blog/2012/10/pension-increase-for-2013/


----------

